
Covid-19 Immunity Passports - miguelrochefort
https://medium.com/@miguelrochefort/exploring-covid-19-immunity-passports-a02d8d890572
======
elmerfud
This is a scary dystopian prospect with the sole purpose of separation of
classes and limiting undesirables.

I think the author hasn't traveled much and doesn't understand the yellow
card. Countries which require you to have one, it's only required if you've
come from a country that's listed as having yellow fever. When you look at how
they're used in practice it's countries using it to lock out other countries.
They are a black market commodity. Yellow fever is far more worrisome than
covid19. Yet having traveled to several African countries that require it I
was never asked once. Upon return to the US again no one cares even though I
was clearly in yellow fever areas.

The WHO does not recommend travel bans for disease spread prevention. It also
doesn't recommend this kind of immunity passport. So why are you trying to
compare a yellow card to this?

------
dustball156
What a piece of crap.

"An immunity passport is the same thing as ICVP"

No, it is not! To get the Immunity passport, you have to suffer through the
decease. To get an ICVP, you only need to get vaccinated. There's quite an
obvious difference in the mortality rate, let alone that vaccination doesn't
cause you to spread the virus.

The only reason why anyone would want an immunity pass is for the benefits it
promises. It's quite irresponsible to give people a reason to seek an
infection!

Oh, by the way: do you know what's also immune to the virus? Doorknobs!
Doesn't stop them from spreading it, though.

